# Salary Question in AD and Dubai



## ADCabanaboy (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello... a Newbie with a need for help:

I am a skilled manager wth a background in landscape architecture and urban planning. I live temp in Abu Dhabi at the moment with friends and looking for work on this side of the Atlantic. 

I have been with offered a starting salary of 45,000 AED per month (covering salaries and allowances) for a senior management position as a design manager in charge of developing the public realm of a large residential development project (a project on par with Jumirah beach and the Palms) I have 20 years of experience, 3 advanced degrees (2BA, 1 MA), upper management experience in a major metropolitain city government, two kids and two dogs. 

I have researched LOTS of sites and the confusion reigns as to what I should be asking. I've seen people accept offers from 40,000-100,000 AED/per month depending on the client and location of the project and location (AD or Dubai) ... can anyone help me out in figuring if this offer is consistant with the market or am I selling myself short?


----------



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

DCabanaboy;29915]Hello... a Newbie with a need for help:

I am a skilled manager wth a background in landscape architecture and urban planning. I live temp in Abu Dhabi at the moment with friends and looking for work on this side of the Atlantic. 

I have been with offered a starting salary of 45,000 AED per month (covering salaries and allowances) for a senior management position as a design manager in charge of developing the public realm of a large residential development project (a project on par with Jumirah beach and the Palms) I have 20 years of experience, 3 advanced degrees (2BA, 1 MA), upper management experience in a major metropolitain city government, two kids and two dogs. 

I have researched LOTS of sites and the confusion reigns as to what I should be asking. I've seen people accept offers from 40,000-100,000 AED/per month depending on the client and location of the project and location (AD or Dubai) ... can anyone help me out in figuring if this offer is consistant with the market or am I selling myself short? [/QUOTE]



Hi There,

Well, dont worry,  be happy. I think we all need a little help when it comes to working in the Middle East Region. I can share my own experience, and since I am also struggling in your field, I think it’ll be of some help.

After deciding to move there, my wife and I have had a hard time as far as the salary issue goes.

I am an architect too, and have been working for 18 years as a construction manager and project manager with two master’s degrees and teaching experience, and I have just received an offer from one of those big international companies, and I dont know what to do.

They are paying AEDs 47, 000 / month package included, this means housing, schooling, health care for me, company car and 1 fly home, plus some USD 5,000 per year as training and courses. Work is 6 days a week, and as always in our arena, around the clock.

It seems OK at first sight, the problem is that all adverts I have been seeing for guys our experience go from 45,000 to 60,000 PLUS the above said package. You have to factor in the housing issue, AEDs 15,000 a month for two-bed apartment, siphoning off a big share of your income.

Problem is that once you take it, you will have to gulp and go ahead al the way to contract termination because of this NOC labour law the have down there, which will keep you from changing employers until contract termination, and even so, upon the company allowing you to doing so in written.

This I am telling you is for a western PM company. I have noticed UAE developers pay quite a bit more.


I think I won’t go for 47,000. I will wait for something else to come up. Let us keep our profession high.

I hope this may help you. Please hit me back with some comments. 

Regards
Juan


----------



## bnmcdowe (Jul 11, 2008)

*Recent grad*

So i just graduated in May with a BA in Landscape Architecture, and after some effort I landed a job with the Middle Eastern Center for Sustainable Development (MECSD) in Dubai. I don't know much about this company besides what I can find online, which sells the company really well and I am looking forward to this job. (And if anyone knows anything about this company I would love to hear it.)

However, after some research, it seems the salary package is hardly enough, and I'm not too sure if I'm comfortable signing a 3 year contract to live halfway around the world in a city and country I've never been to.

Since I don't have much experience I know that I can't be expecting too much, but can anyone shed some light on how much a single 21 yr old male with a fairly modest lifestyle should be earning to live comfortably. Here is what they are offering for the position of Junior Architect:

AED 55,000 annual salary
55,000 cost of studio accomodation
1 round trip plane ticket per year
Full Medical
1,000 annual gratuity (?)

The experience I get will be worthwhile, and when I come back to the states it will look great on a resume, but if it means living well below a comfortable life-style, and feeling really isolated for several years, than I don't think its worth it.

I would like to know how much I should be asking for, and if Dubai has enough going on to keep a youngster like myself occupied on my days off.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bnmcdowe said:


> So i just graduated in May with a BA in Landscape Architecture, and after some effort I landed a job with the Middle Eastern Center for Sustainable Development (MECSD) in Dubai. I don't know much about this company besides what I can find online, which sells the company really well and I am looking forward to this job. (And if anyone knows anything about this company I would love to hear it.)
> 
> However, after some research, it seems the salary package is hardly enough, and I'm not too sure if I'm comfortable signing a 3 year contract to live halfway around the world in a city and country I've never been to.
> 
> ...




Sorry...did you mean 55,000 dhs a YEAR or MONTH???

If you said YEAR - NO WAY
You will be struggling to get a studio for 55,000 dhs - the allowance you have quoted.
Sorry


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

for 55k, you would probably get a studio in International City


----------



## bnmcdowe (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah, it was 55,000 per year. I also just came across a post of someone who worked for the same company but had to quit after 3 months because of "horrible business practices." Not quite sure what that means, but I don't think I will be taking this job.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

55k dhs a year works out to 4600 dhs per month

Equivalent to 634 GBP, or 1252 USD.

Could you live on that per month?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bnmcdowe said:


> So i just graduated in May with a BA in Landscape Architecture, and after some effort I landed a job with the Middle Eastern Center for Sustainable Development (MECSD) in Dubai. I don't know much about this company besides what I can find online, which sells the company really well and I am looking forward to this job. (And if anyone knows anything about this company I would love to hear it.)
> 
> However, after some research, it seems the salary package is hardly enough, and I'm not too sure if I'm comfortable signing a 3 year contract to live halfway around the world in a city and country I've never been to.
> 
> ...


You are still very young and I would personally recomend at least 1 year experience in the US and then start applying for jobs next year. The salary is extremely low and I think, as has already been pointed out, you will seriously struggle. I think a lot of companies trap people with the 'tax free' line. Whilst Dubai is tax free, the cost of accommodation is higher than in the US and you would have to factor this in. On top of this, you have to factor in your travel cost, food & bills, which means you would be on a very tight budget. Being so young and as you have already pointed out that you would like a good lifestyle, I wouldn't advise it as it would leave you with practically nothing for socialising. I wanted to move out to Dubai at the age of 18 and I am only now making the move at 26. It's been quite a wait but definitely worth it! At that age, I would not have got the salary I have been offered and would in all probability have landed myself in no amount of trouble, considering how naive I was at that age.

Additionally, as far as I am aware, gratuity is paid out upon leaving the company. Whilst you may be entitled to AED 1000 per year, you will not actually receive any money until you decide to leave.

Why not get a job with one of the major architectural firms in the US and then ask for a transfer once you have a bit more experience. It would mean that at the very least you will come to Dubai on your US salary plus benefits.

Best of luck!


----------



## gzk (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for that informative post. I would love to know where else you have practiced besides dubai? How does it compare? I am a US architect with 7 years experience. I have been to Dubai for travel and I could definitely see relocating there. Can you recommend the best way to find work over there? i see a lot of companies that ask for a fee in order to find UAE jobs but i am pretty sure these are scams. also any suggestions on what an appropriate salary would be?

Juan who are these UAE developers that you refer to???

Cheers
Gabrielle


----------



## Urbanizing (Nov 12, 2008)

can i just myself in here ? I´m also an Urban Designer with Landscape Background, around 8 years experience, having worked extensively in Shanghai, Hong Kong and London and also have been staying in Dubai and Abu Dhabi last years 4 months for a huge project. Now in these days of layoffs and uncertain job situation i got an offer in AD with a big company and honestly dont know what to do with it....

Some facts: 
35k salary including the usual like medical, flights etc. The Company has a big compound outside AD in Khalifa City where you could rent a small studio app with shared kitchen / unfurnished.

From my former work experience in Shanghai and HK i was always lucky needing to commute only 15 min by metro or even walking to the office. And housing was not also cheaper, but also in quality of design and interior much better (well, take off HK where i also paid 15.500 HKD for a 40sqm studio apartment).

I just hope i can have a normal balance of work and life there...Knowing that i´ll quite probably work my *** off with long hours, overtime (as i´m used to in my business) i´d like to have a decent normal apartment, where i can feel home - i´m just doubting that this can be reached in AD without paying extraordinary rents - and even than its no guarantee of quality...

Not talking here about the projects itseld, that can be covered in forums like archinect etc...
Just looking at the soft factors and undecided what to do from here...


----------



## traveller to new world (Jul 2, 2009)

*Hi...so did u joined MECSD*

Hello, bnmecowe,
I too got a similar offer from this MECSD, so did u joined this company.
If yes, do tell me ur experience....n salary hike or did u managed to survive .

Thanks 














bnmcdowe said:


> So i just graduated in May with a BA in Landscape Architecture, and after some effort I landed a job with the Middle Eastern Center for Sustainable Development (MECSD) in Dubai. I don't know much about this company besides what I can find online, which sells the company really well and I am looking forward to this job. (And if anyone knows anything about this company I would love to hear it.)
> 
> However, after some research, it seems the salary package is hardly enough, and I'm not too sure if I'm comfortable signing a 3 year contract to live halfway around the world in a city and country I've never been to.
> 
> ...


----------



## traveller to new world (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, bnmcdowe,
I too got a similar offer from this firm MECSD.....so have u joined this firm....with that salary package.....if yes could u share ur expeience...i gone through the website but not much details...

do tell me
thanks


----------

